# Geeqie collections



## balanga (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm just getting to know graphics/geeqie, which seems like a really handy app for handling photos. I've just discovered the collection facility and was hoping to copy a collection to a specific folder. Is there a function to do this (I didn't see one) or do I need to use a script?


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 30, 2019)

Open a Collection, in the opened collection window right click on a image or empty area, choose from the opened menu '_Selection_' -> '_Select all_', right click on the selected images, select from the menu '_Move..._' and choose the destination folder.


----------



## balanga (Oct 30, 2019)

I guess it's so straightforward once you know how to do it but there are just so many options to figure out. I guess I could do with finding some tutorial... It would be nice to know how to use the Mark options under Select...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 30, 2019)

balanga said:


> I guess I could do with finding some tutorial... It would be nice to know how to use the Mark options under Select...



Have you checked out the online User Manual? The home site is linked to from the freshports page. It covers Moving and Marking images:





__





						The Geeqie User Manual
					





					www.geeqie.org


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 30, 2019)

balanga said:


> I guess it's so straightforward once you know how to do it but there are just so many options to figure out.


I actually never used Geeqie before, until you mentioned it in one of your recent other threads. I had it once installed over a year ago, also mentioned in a thread about image viewer suggestions, but never used it.

To discover how to move images from a collection into a folder was intuitive. I right clicked in the opend collection window and went through the menu options, one by one.



balanga said:


> It would be nice to know how to use the Mark options under Select...



The Geeqie User Manual Trihexagonal is pointing to for marking images is a good start, but does not illustrate what is possible. This is what I implemented for a workflow to process a large number of images:

Select the image directory you want to inspect, press the M key, on the left side of the main window the image names change into rows of checkboxes, 10 in one row,  befor hand think in what groups you want the images to put in, for each group assign a number, write it on a list,  the numbers are 1 to 0, 0=10, with the PageUp and PageDown keys select the images, press the number keys to mark the images into the group you want them in, when a number is pressed the according checkbox is marked. You can assign a image to multiple groups.

To display the different marked groups have a look at the top side of the checkbox rows, there is a row with smaller checkboxes, representing the groups 1 to 0 (10). Marking a checkbox will display the marked images of that group. From there you can process the images further, from the different menus in the menu bar, or from the right click on the selected checkbox row(s) opened menu.

Side note, pressing the F1 key will open the online help with the default browser. Open the 'Help' menu will present more help options.


----------

